# Death is part of life



## Dalia

There will be at Christmas two years that I lost my brother and I had a strong connection with him.
I know that at his death he was present I felt his presence and in a dream I asked him where he was and what was death.
He replied that he was in a place like a square lot and that he was waiting and that he did not remember his past life but that he remembered moment bridle as a previous life but when he is near me he remember more of his past life.
And sometimes he comes back because something can make him feel like he's remembering the past.
I hope I explain myself well


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> There will be at Christmas two years that I lost my brother and I had a strong connection with him.
> I know that at his death he was present I felt his presence and in a dream I asked him where he was and what was death.
> He replied that he was in a place like a square lot and that he was waiting and that he did not remember his past life but that he remembered moment bridle as a previous life but when he is near me he remember more of his past life.
> And sometimes he comes back because something can make him feel like he's remembering the past.
> I hope I explain myself well


Sorry to hear about your brother, Dalia .


----------



## yiostheoy

Death as a concept is normally first introduced to children with the departure from this life by their grandparents.

In a perfect world this is how it would always be.

But as Herodotus the ancient Greek told us in his book in 450 BC, "In peacetime sons bury their fathers; in wartime fathers bury their sons."


----------



## Peach

Dalia said:


> There will be at Christmas two years that I lost my brother and I had a strong connection with him.
> I know that at his death he was present I felt his presence and in a dream I asked him where he was and what was death.
> He replied that he was in a place like a square lot and that he was waiting and that he did not remember his past life but that he remembered moment bridle as a previous life but when he is near me he remember more of his past life.
> And sometimes he comes back because something can make him feel like he's remembering the past.
> I hope I explain myself well



Thank you, I lost my sister 3.75 years ago.  Your words were interesting.


----------



## ScienceRocks

With science maybe one day it won't be!  That will be a good day.


----------



## Dalia

I wonder if this is really the truth of his explanation that he is there and that he does not remember his life past only bits and pieces. the day he died, I told him: go to the light because I did not want him alone or lost.
I say that because in the past he ask me : I hope you'll help me later find my way, I think he said that for me to help him go to the light


----------



## BuckToothMoron

ScienceRocks said:


> With science maybe one day it won't be!  That will be a good day.



Really? You think an ever increasing population without death would be a good thing? Sounds horrible to me.


----------



## Yarddog

Dalia said:


> There will be at Christmas two years that I lost my brother and I had a strong connection with him.
> I know that at his death he was present I felt his presence and in a dream I asked him where he was and what was death.
> He replied that he was in a place like a square lot and that he was waiting and that he did not remember his past life but that he remembered moment bridle as a previous life but when he is near me he remember more of his past life.
> And sometimes he comes back because something can make him feel like he's remembering the past.
> I hope I explain myself well




That's beautiful to share, I'm sure this was your brother and it does show there is so much more to who we are.


----------



## MaryL

Dalia said:


> There will be at Christmas two years that I lost my brother and I had a strong connection with him.
> I know that at his death he was present I felt his presence and in a dream I asked him where he was and what was death.
> He replied that he was in a place like a square lot and that he was waiting and that he did not remember his past life but that he remembered moment bridle as a previous life but when he is near me he remember more of his past life.
> And sometimes he comes back because something can make him feel like he's remembering the past.
> I hope I explain myself well


You don't need to explain, just grieve.


----------



## Dalia

Sorry for your lost Peach...i do my best to grieve thank You MaryL but what make it harder is that he pass away on Christmas day.


----------



## MarathonMike

About a week before my Dad died, my Brother was staying with my parents. One night both my Brother and Mother saw a very bright apparition that entered both of their rooms. The next day when they woke up the first thing they said to each other was "Did you see that bright colored spirit?" This was told to me by both my Brother and Mother so I don't believe they were making it up.


----------



## Dalia

MarathonMike said:


> About a week before my Dad died, my Brother was staying with my parents. One night both my Brother and Mother saw a very bright apparition that entered both of their rooms. The next day when they woke up the first thing they said to each other was "Did you see that bright colored spirit?" This was told to me by both my Brother and Mother so I don't believe they were making it up.


Sorry for your lost, an apparition came to warn of the death of your father a week before his death someone of your family or other?
Me in the Holiday seasons of 2015 I decorated my Christmas tree around December 15, it was beautiful but I thought: it's sad, I felt a sadness and more sadness and I did not know why.


----------



## MarathonMike

Dalia said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> About a week before my Dad died, my Brother was staying with my parents. One night both my Brother and Mother saw a very bright apparition that entered both of their rooms. The next day when they woke up the first thing they said to each other was "Did you see that bright colored spirit?" This was told to me by both my Brother and Mother so I don't believe they were making it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for your lost, an apparition came to warn of the death of your father a week before his death someone of your family or other?
> Me in the Holiday seasons of 2015 I decorated my Christmas tree around December 15, it was beautiful but I thought: it's sad, I felt a sadness and more sadness and I did not know why.
Click to expand...

Yes my Mother believed it was an Angel warning that my Dad was going to be passing soon. She was extremely religious and had several "visions" like that throughout her life. My Brother is not religious but he is like my mother and has seen things like that before. I don't see things like that, but I have to believe my family was telling me the truth.


----------



## Dalia

It is strange, my mother also had an experience about a week before the death of my father, she told me that she felt a presence beside her not an angel but an entity and that entity was very tall. it's an experience that has deeply marked her.


----------



## task0778

Some people believe that those who pass away will sometimes come back to attempt to tell us they are OK.   IOW, there is a life after death and it ain't bad.   There are books written and TV shows that broadcast psychics/mediums that purport to have the capability to communicate with the deceased, for precisely that reason.   Perhaps instead of  feeling sad you ought to consider having some gratitude for the time you had together and the belief that possibly you might be reunited when your own time comes.


----------



## Dalia

task0778 said:


> Some people believe that those who pass away will sometimes come back to attempt to tell us they are OK.   IOW, there is a life after death and it ain't bad.   There are books written and TV shows that broadcast psychics/mediums that purport to have the capability to communicate with the deceased, for precisely that reason.   Perhaps instead of  feeling sad you ought to consider having some gratitude for the time you had together and the belief that possibly you might be reunited when your own time comes.


I hope with all my heart that we are reunited with our loved ones after life, and you're right the mediums have this gift but the simple person if I can say have this ability to see and feel the deceased.
I enjoy the moments with him, but I miss him and the Christmas day will always be in his memory in some way, christmas is not like before.
And if it had nothing after life, life would be useless so it would end up in oblivion.


----------



## Death Angel

ScienceRocks said:


> With science maybe one day it won't be!  That will be a good day.


Sorry, no. That is to come thru Jesus Christ

When the perishable has been clothed with the imperishable, and the mortal with immortality, then the saying that is written will come true: "Death has been swallowed up in victory."


----------



## gipper

yiostheoy said:


> Death as a concept is normally first introduced to children with the departure from this life by their grandparents.
> 
> In a perfect world this is how it would always be.
> 
> But as Herodotus the ancient Greek told us in his book in 450 BC, "In peacetime sons bury their fathers; in wartime fathers bury their sons."


Losing family members at a young age, is very tough.  I have had my share.  Dying young was very common in the past.  Not so much today, other than in war.


----------



## Dalia

gipper said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death as a concept is normally first introduced to children with the departure from this life by their grandparents.
> 
> In a perfect world this is how it would always be.
> 
> But as Herodotus the ancient Greek told us in his book in 450 BC, "In peacetime sons bury their fathers; in wartime fathers bury their sons."
> 
> 
> 
> Losing family members at a young age, is very tough.  I have had my share.  Dying young was very common in the past.  Not so much today, other than in war.
Click to expand...

We are suppose to live longer in those days but people seem to pass away around the 50 years olds there are a lot of famous people that die at that age and people around me.


----------



## Death Angel

Dalia said:


> We are suppose to live longer in those days but people seem to pass away around the 50 years olds there are a lot of famous people that die at that age and people around me.


I'm bringing back the old tradition. I will live to 127. I could choose to live longer, but I don't want to be greedy.


----------



## Dalia

Some people live very long time look at Kirk Douglas 101 years old...i Wonder if he smoke ?


----------



## anotherlife

What about this, Jesus Christ himself healed some handicapped guy by telling him that his SINS were foregiven.  I forgot which part of the gospel this is in, but fact. 

Jesus didn't just heal him, but He made a point of healing him by forgiving his sins.  

This "patient" was handicapped from birth, so he couldn't possible have sinned in his current life.  So this act of Jesus is proof that Jesus did consider multiple physical life times.


----------



## anotherlife

By the way, I can feel people, animals, and sometimes plants if they are in a close relationship to me, before or after their deaths.  Even when they are as far away as on another continent. 

For example I felt a sudden visit by my piano teacher although I couldn't see her.  Next day, I was informed that she died.  Others too.

Hey Dalia, what is the square lot that your OP mentions?


----------



## Dalia

anotherlife said:


> By the way, I can feel people, animals, and sometimes plants if they are in a close relationship to me, before or after their deaths.  Even when they are as far away as on another continent.
> 
> For example I felt a sudden visit by my piano teacher although I couldn't see her.  Next day, I was informed that she died.  Others too.
> 
> Hey Dalia, what is the square lot that your OP mentions?


The description of my brother square lot is not as we imagine, I think he meant that he had made it halfway


----------

